# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  urteil PRO forenbetreiber

## rembox

www.heise.de/newsticker/OLG-H...meldung/134962   
dann kann man hier ja das schreckliche bilder system wieder ausgliedern  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Das Urteil ist natürlich sehr zu begrüßen. 

Wobei in dem konkreten Fall (Marions Kochbuch) gehörten eigentlich die Betreiber verklagt - so nach dem Motto: Verleitung zu einer Rechtsverletzung bzw. Verleitung zu einer Rechtsverletzung um damit Geld zu verdienen.

Was das Einbinden von fremden Fotos betrifft: Ich finde das nach wie vor nicht fair, direkt Fotos von fremden Webseiten einzubinden. Mir gefällt das nicht, wenn nur unsere Fotos dann in Threads anderer Foren etc. angezeigt werden. Ich hab den Traffic, die anderen die Besucher. Ich finde es fair, die Webseite zu verlinken. Man soll ja die ganze Seite inkl. Werbung etc. sehen.

Allerdings ist es bei machen Seiten sehr schwer, eine Seite mit einem Foto zu verlinken. Sodass es deutlich einfacher wäre, das Foto direkt zu verlinken. 

Ich muss jetzt selber mal testen, ob das mittlerweilen wieder funktioniert. Was jedenfalls gehen sollte, ist ein Foto der Rangers-Seiten, also z.B. der Rangers-Galerie einzubinden.

Foto-Link von www.mtb-news.de
fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...8_nebelibc.jpg

Fremdes Foto mit img-BB-Code einbinden sollte nicht funktioneren:
fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/phot...8_nebelibc.jpg

Galerie-Foto mit img-BB-Code:

----------


## noox

Funktioniert also wie ich's haben will. Ich denke das ist so eine gute Lösung.

Trotzdem: Wenn möglich auf eine Webseite und nicht auf das Bild verlinken.

Edit: Ganz korrekt funktioniert's nicht: Wenn man den img-BB-Code für fremde Bilder verwendet, wird es beim ersten Mal speichern nur als Text angezeigt - kein Link. Editiert man es nochmals und speichert es wieder, dann wird daraus plötzlich ein Link. Nicht optimal, aber vernachlässigbar.

----------


## pagey

aus deiner sicht geb ich dir natürlich recht ... aus der sicht des users ists halt schon nervig ... wenn ich in irgendeinem forum bestimmte fotos suche oder einfach nur durch einen foto-thread blätter dann will ich nicht tausend links anklicken müssen sondern einfach nur scrollen  :Wink:

----------


## noox

Stimmt auch wieder... aber diese Threads mit lauter eingebundenen Fotos sind auch total unübersichtlich ... Fotos alle unterschiedlich breit, zu breit, zu hoch, ... da wäre eine automatische Thumbnail-Erzeugung eigentlich geschickt  :Wink: 

Das Problem ist halt auch, dass es vielen (z.B. Pinkbike) egal ist, wenn die Fotos woanders auftauchen. Die haben eh groß ihr Logo drauf. Aber anderen ist es nicht egal. Und es ist halt nicht lustig, wenn man immer mal wieder Mails (oder sogar Anwaltsbriefe) bekommt: Foto entfernen sonst Kohle zahlen...

----------


## Sethimus

eingebundene photos hab ich eigentlich nichts gegen, nur dein script hier laesst einen die photos leider nicht in nem neuen tab aufmachen wie jetzt zb auf ridemonkey, mtb-news etc. trotz gleicher forensoftware. das waere noch verbesserungswuerdig. die konkurrenz hat da halt inzwischen so ein lightbox aehnliches plugin. kannst du das nicht auch installieren?

----------


## noox

Ja, Lightbox wäre nicht schlecht. Das Standard-Lightbox vom Forum hat mir allerdings nicht sonderlich gefallen (z.B. keine Cursor-Navigation). Außerdem hat die Werbung, die neben den Bildern in den Popups angezeigt wird, relativ häufig geklickt. Was natürlich sehr vorteilhaft für mich und die Werbekunden ist. Das Script mit den Popups und der Werbung hatte ich schon - Ein Script mit Lightbox und Werbung müsste ich erst machen. 

Gebe ich dir aber recht - Lightbox wäre besser als Popup. Im Hinterkopf hatte ich das aber eh schon.

----------


## Sethimus

und das popup so umgestalten dass es den link auch in nem neuen tab aufmacht?

----------


## noox

Du meinst statt dem Popup ein neuer Tab? Das ist a bissl Ansichtssache, was da besser ist. Popup: Klick auf Thumbnail -> Popup -> Klick auf Bild -> Popup weg. Ist also auch easy.

Was nett wäre, dass man mir Cursortasten oder mit "Prev/Next"-Buttons zwischen den Großansichten der Popups navigieren könnte. Idealerweise mit Lightbox statt Popup und für mich natürlich besser mit Werbung als ohne.

----------


## Sethimus

ich baller mir halt wenn da jetzt zb 5 pics sind 5 x mal link im neuen tab oeffnen rein, dann laden die 4 restlichen bilder schoen im hintergrund. und ich muss ned bei jedem bild neu warten bis es geladen ist. veringert das "gefuehlte" warten um einiges. *ungeduldig*

----------


## noox

stimmt. Ist ein Argument. So lang sollten die 200kB Bilder aber auch net dauern. Momentan bleibts so wie's ist - Ich hab's im Hinterkopf, dass da was verbessert gehört.

----------

